# Tupperdor Issues



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, I'm trying to get my tupperdor set up, but nothing is working right as far as humidity. My tupperware is an airtight 9L rubbermaid container. At first, I tried using part of a sponge slightly dampened with distilled water. Humidity was too high. Then, I left the lid slighty open. It lowered, but was still around 80%. Finally, I went and bought some empty wooden cigar boxes hoping they'd help. I seasoned them a little bit before putting them in. No such luck. I was still too high. Finally I went to the dark side and bought some KL (Exquisicat crystals) hoping that would help. I put in the crystals (going by the recommendation of 2x what I'd need with beads), left it overnight and the humidity was at 75%. Then I added more crystals, doubling the total amount. When I came home from work, I was at 85%.

I'm completely perplexed I'm running my hygrometer through another salt test (I've done 2 already; one test I was 5% too low [70%] and the other I was 10% too low [65%]) as well as leaving the lid off the tupperdor for a couple of days to see if that helps. Is it possible that my hygrometer is just an imbecile? Any other tips for what I should be doing?

:dunno:

EDIT: Sorry, just realized this should probably be in the CA Questions forum


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

are you spaying the KL before putting it in? If so just put in dry litter.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope, all the litter has been completely dry


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

Boveda's would do a great job


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

if this was me I would remove everything, let it air out a day, and start over. check your hygro to make sure it's accurate, then start by measuring the r/h of the empty tuppidor, then add the sc cigar boxes, keep watching the r/h, then add the k/l to adjust the r/h, start w/ dry and check r/h, if you need to bring it up hit it w/ a spay of dw and see what happens, repeat as needed. my tuppidors have sc sleeves on the bottom, i had dry beads and the r/h was stable at 65%, removed the beads and the r/h is right at 63% and holding steady, it's the sc that keeps the r/h consistant, the slower you add the dw the easier it will be to control the r/h....basically start dry and adjust slowly, it may take a few days to a week of tweaking to dial in, hope this helps


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

boveda packs do extremely well in tupperware

I would recommend getting 2 65RH and 1 69RH this will make it so you never change the 65's and only change the 69 about once every 6 months. all the while making your humi easy and keeping it at 65-66


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

yeah, with the small size and airtight fit, I think I am going to change all my tupperware over to boveda packs. They last a good long time and don't take up nearly the space as the KL does right now. that's room for like 4 extra sticks. I only have two tupperdors right now but have a few bundles coming in soon so might need more storage. Boveda looks like the way to go. The humi is too big to warrant buying 4-5 packs every couple months so KL works in there.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> yeah, with the small size and airtight fit, I think I am going to change all my tupperware over to boveda packs. They last a good long time and don't take up nearly the space as the KL does right now. that's room for like 4 extra sticks. I only have two tupperdors right now but have a few bundles coming in soon so might need more storage. Boveda looks like the way to go. The humi is too big to warrant buying 4-5 packs every couple months so KL works in there.


check out drymistat tubes. they are a little expensive but thy last for years.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

What is the humidity in your house? If it is lower than what you want inside that tupperdor than this is really easy. Open it up, air it out, seal it up. Repeat until the hygrometer consistently stays in the desired range you want.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the plan is to air it out and add items slowly. My salt test this morning was showing 73%. I might switch to boveda if this doesn't work. Thanks guys


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

RageSto said:


> I think the plan is to air it out and add items slowly. My salt test this morning was showing 73%. I might switch to boveda if this doesn't work. Thanks guys


I have not tried KL in my tuppador yet, but I use a water pillow in it right now. It keeps the humidity at around 65-68%. If that helps any, but like others have said the slower you add stuff the easier it will be to control the RH


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Ragesto, what is the humidity outside your humidor?(in Ms.) Is it possible it's (the KL) hydrated to a higher humidity? If all the KL is at 75-80% hydrated BEFORE going into your tupperware won't that up your readings? Or am I wrong here guys? Chime in for a newer member..


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Jordan:

I've been using tupperdores for about 2 1/2yrs now and I can see two reasons for difficulties in your set-up.

1) I use florist foam and PG solution and distilled water (50/50). I guess you can use straight distilled water but you're going to get more RH fluctuations due to the water evaporating quite fast. The PG solution makes the evaporation slower and more consistent. The way you have it set up right now, my thinking is you will have higher RH in the first few days and then lower RH after this as there will be less water left in the KL.

2) Container: I've always had to prop open my tupperware lid to adjust for RH swings. It is very simple: _if you want to lower the RH, make sure more of the lid is open - if you want more RH, close the lid more_. For this reason, I buy the tupperware with snap-on lids not the air-tight ones that lock the lid into place.

If you want to avoid messing with opening and closing the lid every couple of days like I do, an easier solution is to use Boveda packs. These are self-regulating - they will absorb RH above a certain amount and put out more moisture below a certain amaount.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tupperador Issues: I have been using Tupperware for about 3 years now and started slowly just so I could get a sense of how they work...what is used to ensure proper RH and what not to do. First off is what you need and what to do:

1. Get a large Tupperware that will handle as much as you will be filling it up with and we all know a small one isn't going to cut it. I highly advise getting one at least in a 2 gallon size.

2. Either layer the bottom with Spanish Cedar strips or planks...this is to help regulate RH and just a few strips isn't going to work...layer the whole bottom or use a SC box that you can get at B&M's and put your cigars in the box...or find a SC tray that fits as best you can find in your tupperador. The thicker the wood the longer it will take for your RH to adjust inside.

3. DO NOT USE SPONGE MATERIAL! It will just attract mold at some point I assure you. I've had it happen to me more than once and I never use sponges anymore. DO NOT USE PG IN YOUR CREDOS inside your tupperware...Distilled Water is all you need with a credo of beads or KL...I use KL and it works ALL THE TIME.

4. Keep your tupperador out of direct sunlight and try to keep it in a cool area ( basement or A/C area at least 78 degrees )

5. I advise using Tupperware that is RubberMaid quality and not snap on as air leaks out of the snap on kind...if it gets twisted or warped it will leak...rubbermaid seals and if the RH spikes you can unseal one corner to let excess RH out. If you use beads or KL this won't be that big of an issue because in the summer in humid climates you just put in straight beads/KL.

6. One nice thing about tupperware is that it's clear and you can read your hygro and are aware of how your cigars are doing.


I know there are others who advocate using different methods and it's always about choices..if one method doesn't work for you try another method. At the end of the day we just want your cigars to be taken care of. Keep us posted as to what works for you.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

It is crucial to know the ambient humidity.
Set your calibrated hygrometer on top of your humidor for an hour.
If ambient is higher than your target, then opening the lid will RAISE, not lower, the humidity.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

aroma said:


> It is crucial to know the ambient humidity.
> Set your calibrated hygrometer on top of your humidor for an hour.
> If ambient is higher than your target, then opening the lid will RAISE, not lower, the humidity.


Excellent point. This is an important detail to find out for the OP.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I'll let you know the ambient RH as soon as the house gets back to normal. Our AC went out, so we've got all the windows open. The RH in the room was 80% because of it. My project is on hold until after it's fixed and everything is regular.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

Update time. Got the AC fixed, so everything is back to normal. Ambient RH is 55%. I took a reading of just the inside of the tupperware over 12 hours and got 60% so I added one of my empty boxes. So far it's been holding steady at 65%. I think I'm good with that. I'll add my cigars after I'm sure it's steady. If so, then I should be fine until the humid summer comes to an end.

Thanks for the tips, guys. Going slow really is the way to go. I'll keep the KL on hand in case I need it for the dryness of winter. So far, so good, though.


----------

